# Ok Here's My Plant..whats Goin On Here?



## 1HIGHGODDESS (Sep 17, 2006)

Here's My Plant..it Looks Good From The Top But Look Closly...what Do I Do?


----------



## ROOR (Sep 17, 2006)

some yellowing can be normal, but probably a nitrogen defeciency.

given any nutes? how far along?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 18, 2006)

bottom leaves die.  dont panic.  pic off.  watch it close.  report back


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 19, 2006)

lack of nutes, especially N..........


----------



## 1HIGHGODDESS (Sep 19, 2006)

SO AM I DOING OK FOR NOW? ...
AFTER THAT/THIS NOW WHATTA I DO?... 

NOW STUPID QUESTION..WHERE AND WHAT DO I USE TO GIVE IT NIT?
I HAVENT GIVEN IT ANYTHING..JUST POP THE SEED IN SOME NICE SOIL AND THAT WAS IT..WATER IT EVERY OTHER DAY OR SO..AND THIS IS WHAT I GOT SO FAR....

JUST SO U KNOW..I ALREADY SEE LIL WHITE HAIRS SPROUTIN OUTWARDS..AND LIL BALLS OR CLUSTERS UNDER THE BIGGER LEAVES..IM GUESS'IN IT'S GROWING..LOL
SOORY THIS IS THE FIRST IM GROWWN MY STASH..LOL..SO I REALLY HAVE NO CLUE WHAT TO EXPECT..I DONT WANT TO WASTE ANY SEEDS THAT I HAVE COLLECTED..AND SEEING THE PLANT DIE..WHICH IS A SAD THING FOR ME.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 20, 2006)

heh, nothing to worry about. Get some nutes going to it, especially now that it is flowering. I used Flora Nova Blooming product, stay grean, liquid karma (all in moderation, of course), and sometimes growth hormone. Be sure and read carefully to take your measurements.


----------



## justawannabe (Sep 29, 2006)

A nitrogen deficiency does cause the lower leaves to yellow, and the upper leaves to appear a more lime green color.  Looking at the second picture tho, theres something else noticible and that is the red-ish/purple-ish color on those lower fans.  That is caused (typically) by a P deficiency.  Generally speaking, shes under fed.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

got an update on yer plants?


----------



## ROOR (Sep 29, 2006)

If you dont have any nutes, you can collect some rainwater as its a good source of nitogen..


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

eh?  rainwater?  nitrogen?  where do you get this stuff?


----------



## skunk (Sep 29, 2006)

tell you what take a urine in a five gallon bucket and fill rest with water and BAM there you some nitrogen.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

yup that will work


----------



## LV_pothead (Sep 30, 2006)

A good cheap source of Nitrogen is urine, yes pee. On a plant that small I wouldn't use much and I would dilute it at least 2 to 1. Urine is a very good source of readily avalible nitrogen. During the peak growth of my plant I urinated in the soil at least once a day but mine was 2 feet tall!! Also it kind of tends to make the soil smell like urine after a while so thats kinda a down side. But seriously, try it, she will green right up!! And it only costs a couple of beers!!


----------



## astra007 (Sep 30, 2006)

always comes up = urine.  the body also rids inself of toxins or poisons in urine so "roll the dice" and dont blame us if they all die on ya.


----------



## ROOR (Sep 30, 2006)

I'd pass on the urine....


----------



## pranicfever (Sep 30, 2006)

Sometimes plants look a lil icky... but i still... i wouldn't smoke something i put my piss in to feed it... besides it'll start to stink, Don't pick the leaves off no matter how bad they get. Perhaps it is a nitrogen problem.. or maybe you gave it too much and the leaves are burning, but you know what, it'll prolly pull through. 

Here's a lil secret.... Don't Piss in your plants... and if you did use urine, make sure you mix it with water.. like 5 to 1 or something. 

let those bottom few leaves die, the plant will feed off them. just keep watering and doin what you do.


But those be my 5 cents


----------



## Hick (Oct 1, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> eh?  rainwater?  nitrogen?  where do you get this stuff?


...maybe from [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, 'Sans Serif']*College of Agriculture and Life Sciences, The University  of Arizona*[/FONT]



c/p
* Monsoon Rains Have Hidden Benefits for Plants*

 The loud crackle and thunderous boom of lightning is now a familiar sound as our Monsoon season is in full swing! But have you ever noticed that our summer storms bring more than just much needed rainfall? The desert, and plants in general, just seem greener after a thunderstorm. And the reason: with the rain comes a wealth of life giving plant nutrients. Lightening is a potent fertilizing agent. Every time it strikes nitrogen in the atmosphere is combined with hydrogen or oxygen to form ammonium and nitrate, two forms of nitrogen. The nitrogen then goes into solution in atmospheric moisture and is washed to the ground in rainfall. Plants then absorb nitrogen from the ground and utilize it for growth. Since it is a key constituent in chlorophyll, the green pigment of plants, nitrogen causes a greening of the plant. 
Physicists estimate that roughly 250,000 tons of nitrogen are produced by about 1,800 thunderstorms that occur on Earth every day. Our summer thunderstorms can release significant amounts of nitrogen for plant growth here in Tucson. That causes a significant part of the greening of plants we notice after a storm. But other constituents of rain also contribute to this greening!
hxxp://ag.arizona.edu/gardening/news/azdailystar/monsoon_benefits.html


----------



## Mutt (Oct 1, 2006)

Can't give ya anymore rep hick..won't let me.
excellent find man.


----------



## astra007 (Oct 1, 2006)

well, **** i say.  learn sumthin new everyday eh?  good thing you said it or........................


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Oct 1, 2006)

Then my sabre shall do wonders.....after i urinate on my plants.....heheh


----------



## 1HIGHGODDESS (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh Thats Funni... Poppin A Squat Over My Plant Hahaha...rrr..i Think Rain Water  Is A Better Idea.BUT I HEARD THAT manure FROM ANIMALS CAN BE USED, IS THIS B.S OR FOREAL?
I HAVE A PARROT SO IM KINDA SKEPTICAL.

Now I Have Noticed Lil White Lil Thingys Comin From The Top Of My Plant...oooh Whats This..tenticals?DO ALL POT PLANTS HAVE THIS OR IS IT A SPECIAL STRAIN I HAVE GOIN ON HERE?and I See My Leaves Are Bunching Up,with Lil Round Thingys In It...so Am I Doin Ok..besides The Nute Difincancy?

Also Tords The Bass Of The Stem,i See Lil BumpS,but The Rest Seems Fine....is This Another Problem,or Is This Normal?
Also With This Issue With Nute Difciancy..will This Stunt ,or Weakin The Potency Of My Buds?(thats If It Lives Long Enough To Make Buds At This Point.

Rrrr..i Cant Wait For This Plant To Grow,it's Takin Tooooolong ;(
Whats The Average Time From Seedling To Ready To Smoke..for Me It Been Appx Well Over 3 Mnths...;(

I Have My Plant On My Kit Window Cil,and Water Every Other Day Or So.so Where Can I Get The Nutes..im In Ny..so I Dont Know If What U Guyz N Girlz Have Is Availble In Stores Here.i Read People Use Merical Grow...is That Any Good?whats The Cheepest,and Easiest Stuff To Use Really.im Kinda Retarted When It Comes To Chemicals And Mixin N Stuff.growing Marijuana For Dummies...lol Wheres Is That Book..lol!


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Oct 4, 2006)

this was some pretty funny shtickkk.   Believe it or not, I have seen most of those retarded questions...funny funny funny.  One killer question i saw once.....a jedi planting outdoors, and asks how he should get water to his crop.....so i stole his sabre when he wasnt looking....


----------



## pranicfever (Oct 5, 2006)

Those Lil white things you  mentioned are the plants Flowers..... AKA BUD.  Don't put Animal manure in your plants..... Cow Manure is fertilizer yes... but you want the house to stink... i think not.

Wal*mart.... Plant Nutes head the the gardening section.
Or home depot They have mega sales right now considering it's comin on to winter.

I'd say a few more weeks for your plant? possibly


----------



## pranicfever (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, There is a Growing Manual Posted on this site for your Use. Read it, It's very Handy 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html


----------



## 1HIGHGODDESS (Oct 6, 2006)

Great Thanks


----------



## pranicfever (Oct 6, 2006)

Your Welcome


----------



## skunk (Oct 7, 2006)

also to add: you can use human urine as urea fertiler but like i said for the people who dont thoroughly read well to dilute in a 5 gallon bucket of water. i use it all the time when my plants are around a month in veg . also if anyone uses any kind of animal manure like cow, horse, chicken, bat, and yes even parrot manure it must be composted first or you shall burn your plants up with too much nitrogen. and ps for some of you newbies that dont know what ,how or when i suggest you to read like pranic said  and maybe things wont be as funny as you think .and you can start out looking up the biology of the human urine.


----------

